
Discrimination has its new name: Diversity - dyverge
https://medium.com/@troyhua/discrimination-has-its-new-name-diversity-63c85ecc20e4
======
danielvf
"I could write more, but I need to find diversity candidates on my LinkedIn as
a task per company’s diversity hiring goal. It is not easy as LinkedIn search
does not have filters such as gender or race, which I believe it will be
illegal to be implemented."

